# Expanding group gasket?



## coffeefalafel (Apr 26, 2015)

Is this a thing?

Only been using my gaggia for a few months so dont know what is considered normal but this has been bugging me. After my second shot the portafilter is much harder to lock in, i mean it will only twist an inch or so. I thought it was a build up of grinds at first but after a good cleaning it still happens.

Its not a problem when im only making two drinks but i wonder if ill get to the point where the portafilter wont lock.

What's going on?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Very odd. Never happened to me when I had a classic. Was going to say stray grinds in the group but if you've checked for that then no idea.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Might be worth a mail to Mark, gaggiamanualservice, if you're that concerned.

Ian


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

may seem daft but are you weighing your grounds in ?

Maybe you are unknowingly upping the dose and putting more ground coffee in the portafilter in the instances when it wont lock in as far.

Does it happen if the portafilter is empty ?

Also, is your machine the new 2015 model ? , I ask because this has a different group gasket arrangement to the older versions, plastic shims or something I believe rather than a rubber gasket.


----------



## masonharley (May 24, 2015)

I had this as well, it might be because there are some left over grinds up there and that the hotter the group head gets then the harder to lock the PF in, i mean i left my machine on for an hour once and couldn't lock my PF in. Also it could be you have over dosed your PF with to many grounds. Use a scale so you know you are being consistent. I recommend dismantling the group head components, removing the group gasket and soak it in boiling hot water.

An alternative is to buy a soft silicone one that Cafelat sell - - - http://www.cafelat.com/silicone-group-gaskets.html

They sell them on eBay UK - - - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cafelat-Coffee-Machine-Commercial-Group-Seal-8-5mm-BLUE-Gaggia-Classic-/111646667651?hash=item19fea8f383


----------



## coffeefalafel (Apr 26, 2015)

My gaggia is an old model before Phillips took over.

When I got it I dismantled her, cleaned and replaced all the seals throughout. I saw the silicone gaskets on ebay and decided id go with the original rubber? gasket. I cant remember why now but I think the ebay post convinced me it was better somehow.

I single dose and weight everything so theres no extra grounds going in.

Yes it still happens when the filter is empty.

I'm going to dismantle the group tomorrow and check if theres any sneaky grinds hiding up there.


----------



## coffeefalafel (Apr 26, 2015)

Spent a good hour cleaning the group yesterday, I didn't take the gasket out because I was sure there was no way anything could have got up behind the rubber. There was a little build up of coffee on the shower plate and screen and some grinds I hadn't managed to get with my brush.

Cleaned it up real nice and put it back together.

This morning left the machine on for 30 minutes before i got to it, the first thing i noticed was the portafilter being really stiff to lock (while empty). Nuts







. Pulled one shot and it got worse as usual. Another 10 minutes goes by and Im pulling the second shot, the portafilter is REALLY hard to twist but im used to it now so i continued as normal.

The inevitable happened, mid shot the portafilter drops out, molten coffee grinds spray all over the place. Huge mess to clean up and I'm that much further from my morning coffee.

So very frustrated now, I'm not sure I can remove the gasket without damaging it. The first time i screwed into it and pulled with pliers but that would mean knackering my new gasket. Going to order a spare off ebay before i touch it.

Bit annoyed... there must be coffee between the underside of the gasket and metal which is expanding when it heats up, or I bought a gasket that is the wrong size or material







.


----------



## Phil_ (Aug 25, 2014)

I had the same problem with my Classic. I purchased an 8mm E61 gasket in the end which helped. It still isn't perfect but works ok as long as I put the PF in the machine as soon as I turn it on. If I try and put a cold PF into the machine when it's hot it is really hard to turn it into place.


----------



## coffeefalafel (Apr 26, 2015)

My classic is stone cold right now and i can only just twist the portafilter... This is new, much worse than before i cleaned it. i seem to have turned a minor niggle into a real problem not sure if ill even get it to lock when its hot.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You say you replaced the gasket with a new rubber one, and these problems have happened since then.

My guess is either you got a bad gasket or you put it in upside down (cant remember if this is possible on the classic) they arent too expensive so i would buy another, seems the most likely culprit to me.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a spare 8mm E61 gasket, square one side rounded the other. If you think this might help you I'll gladly bung it in the post Monday.

Ian


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Wont fit a gaggia classic if its e61


----------



## coffeefalafel (Apr 26, 2015)

Dylan said:


> You say you replaced the gasket with a new rubber one, and these problems have happened since then.
> 
> My guess is either you got a bad gasket or you put it in upside down (cant remember if this is possible on the classic) they arent too expensive so i would buy another, seems the most likely culprit to me.


It was replaced when i first bought the machine. Been able to use it just noticed the thing seemingly expanding after a few shots. Took it apart to clean, reassembled and now its much worse.

Removed the seal to have a look, there was no coffee built up underneath, i wasn't really expecting to find any.

The only discernible mark on the gasket is a fine ring on the inside where the shower plate holder has been pressing on it. Don't know if that is how its meant to be or not, I have nothing to compare with.

I bought this gasket off ebay it was marked Ng01/001 gaggia classic group gasket, thats what it says in the parts diagram so thats the one i bought.

Scrolling through gaskets on ebay i can find at least two different sizes and shapes. Mine has a square edge all the way around and no indentations or markings like this one.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-G...oher-screen-/121661603850?hash=item1c5398c00a

As near as I can tell it is the same measurements too.

There is also this type which is marked as 56mm instead of 57mm. It has a rounded edge all the way around and some writing on it but hey its the same part number.

Oh and then there's 8mm versions vs 8.5mm.

Im being pedantic for sure but the one i have doesn't seem to fit right so what the heck do i change it for.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I have used the 8mm version, and would recommend that first. The 8.5 is for when the portafilter collar is worn and you need the extra depth. The seals definitely have a correct way to go in, with the rounded edge going into the head and the pointed edge outside that the basket seals on.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

This seems to be a genuine gaggia part, its what I would use in your situation.

I bought the descaler from this ebayer and it arrived very quickly, 2 days from ordering

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Gaggia-NG01-001-8mm-Rubber-Seal-Gasket-Brand-New-/201101278118?


----------



## coffeefalafel (Apr 26, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> I have used the 8mm version, and would recommend that first. The 8.5 is for when the portafilter collar is worn and you need the extra depth. The seals definitely have a correct way to go in, with the rounded edge going into the head and the pointed edge outside that the basket seals on.


Interesting









My seal doesn't have any rounded edges.

I'll try the seller that Mr Ratty has linked. I think the 8mm should do the trick even if it isn't rounded.


----------

